# Gas log lighter in slab



## Rider Rick (Mar 25, 2010)

3-25-2010 006polk.jpg[/attachment:bzeygxeq]Gas, wood log lighter pipe installed in soild concrete fire box floor.In photo the CMU block next to the pipie will be removed and concrete poured over the pipe. A shut off valve wiil be in the wood floor in front of the fire place. Two holes will be drill in pipe cap to make the log lighter.2006 IRC G2415.6 (404.6) Piping in soild floors.Would the pipe after the shut off valve be under the above code?Rick

View attachment 1329


View attachment 1329


/monthly_2010_08/572953db64883_3-25-2010006polk.jpg.c1b8b40ff6748d64b775662f11e9643c.jpg


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

Only if the manufacturer has gotten it listed that way.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab



			
				Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Only if the manufacturer has gotten it listed that way.


No manufacturer just a site built fire place.

I just spoke with the plumber and he said this is the first log lighter he has installed from the bottom and his concern is the gas is LPG and will be sitting in the pipe.

Rick


----------



## Kevin Turner (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

Rick,

Look at section 901 in the IMC Fireplace acccessories. Listed fireplace accessories shall be installed in accordance with the conditions of the listing and the manufacturer's installation instructions.

The last jurisdiction I worked for was in Arizona and only LPG was available and we never could find a listed test LPG log lighter. Just a very scarey installation in my opinion, make big boom.

Where the heck is spell check on this thing?


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

2006 IRC, G2433.1 (603.1) General. Log lighters shall be tested in accordance with CSA 8 and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.

The problem here is that there is no automatic shutoff. If the homeowner gets distracted (phone call or doorbell) before actually igniting the gas, the room fills with gas. Bang, you're dead.

Kevin: Try right clicking and select "Check Spelling".


----------



## peach (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

The shut off in the floor is fine... the ignitor in the fire box is probably also fine (you don't want fuel gas shooting thru the fire box to try to ignite.

Don't rely on what if's when doing code enforcement.. (like what if the homeowner shuts off the breaker that serves the smoke detector closest to the kitchen)..

most gas logs are only for natural gas.. not propane..


----------



## Glennman CBO (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

Rick,

Drilling (2) holes in a gas cap does not constitute a listed log lighter (I know you know this). I do not know what CSA 8 says, but from my years of experience of installing gas logs and similar fireplace accessories in Washington state, I believe there must be a means of automatic shut off (i.e. a control valve with a pilot light and thermocouple). This installation does not appear to have such a safety device. Even the old log lighters that I have removed over the years, although they didn't have a pilot assembly, they had an adjustable air mix control of some sort, and they did not appear to be "field built".

As far as the piping configuration being "poured" into the front of the hearth, I would see that as merely a penetration through the hearth. If the pipe is protected in an approve manner, and the wood floor portion has a crawl space, then I wouldn't construe that as "piping in solid floors". I think it would be better to sleeve it instead of using the tape, as it would make it easier to remove or service the gas line should it need it in the future, plus, I believe this would fit the wording in 2425.2 better.

Also, I am assuming that this is a true "log lighter" situation where they are using the gas to light the wood burning logs, and not a "gas log set". Correct? I would not approve this log lighter.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab



			
				Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> Also, I am assuming that this is a true "log lighter" situation where they are using the gas to light the wood burning logs, and not a "gas log set". Correct? I would not approve this log lighter.


Log lighter for wood but may become a gas log set.

Rick


----------



## Lou Marks (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

I went online and found loads of propane products :idea:


----------



## JBI (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

Listed and installed per mfr specs or Engineered. Unless the plumber or the gas guy is an Engineer, no dice.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Gas log lighter in slab

I agree.......... :shock:


----------

